# A big thank you



## Marantze (24 Nov 2010)

May I just say a big thank you "and I hope I speak for a lot of people on this forum"to all those of you who have given some good and honest advise on deposit matters, to all of us that needed it in the last few months,weeks,and days.


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the nice feedback about this forum.


----------



## priscilla (25 Nov 2010)

+1..
Priscilla.


----------



## icon987 (25 Nov 2010)

Couldn't agree more. I have found the Deposits section of this forum an invaluable source of information. 

Thanks again.


----------



## iamaspinner (25 Nov 2010)

BIG thanks from me too! I've learned a lot in the past few weeks, I hope..........


----------



## Happy Girl (25 Nov 2010)

Couldn't agree more. I have gained so much good advice and information from posters. In these times when everything seems so bleak and dreary and it sometimes feel like "everybody" in our society was corrupt it is heartening to see so many people share their thoughts/information and advice with other people who they do not even now without any sort of gain for themselves. Thanks to you all!


----------



## seantheman (25 Nov 2010)

Always find the best buy's section good reading, and well maintained , thanks Ciaran. I've often wondered though, don't you feel you are leaving yourself exposed by going out on a limb and championing a certain bank such as Investec in the past, rather than just listing the best buy's and letting readers form their own opinions?


----------



## Marietta (25 Nov 2010)

sometimes new posters dont understand the diffèrent alternatives and want more experienced poster point them in right direction.


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2010)

Thanks all. 



seantheman said:


> Always find the best buy's section good reading, and well maintained , thanks Ciaran. I've often wondered though, don't you feel you are leaving yourself exposed by going out on a limb and championing a certain bank such as Investec in the past, rather than just listing the best buy's and letting readers form their own opinions?



I think 'recommendations' and best buys can coexist. Hopefully, posters can use a mixture of reading the best buys, reading forum comments and forming their own opinions before deciding where to place deposits.


----------



## mmclo (26 Nov 2010)

CiaranT said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 'recommendations' and best buys can coexist. Hopefully, posters can use a mixture of reading the best buys, reading forum comments and forming their own opinions before deciding where to place deposits.


 
Indeed given INBS and Anglo are top of the charts!


----------

